# Few sigs



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

A few sigs.

I started putting "MC" on them, but I think from now on I'll just completely leave my name off of them as it really takes away from the sigs.

Trying to learn as much as I can before the SOTM actually starts, lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally Im seeing a lot of dead space here that Im not sure what to do with.. The Fedor one the back ground is sharper than the actual render of him so what I find happening is my eyes are focusing on the dead space. Typically for me is Im gonna push my render to one side like that I ussually work to fill that extra space with either some kind of text effect or by placing a picture in the back ground or simply centering and/or enlarging the render to make it stand out more. Composure put up an excellent tutorial in the Getting started section dealing with some of these issues if you havent seen it. As for these ones I would say the bottom is the best one but the top two just dont do it for me.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Really good that your continuing your practice, that's the best way to learn in my experience. One thing I will say, take advantage of that long username of yours, it may seem trouble now, but once you get it right, that text will be your friend. I unfortunately have too short a name on this forum and I'm forced to have little or no text, so I'd take advantage if I were you.

But keep on practicing, I can see your improving each time. :thumbsup:

Oh and I'd put that Fedor one in the shop...someone's bound to take that off your hands quickly.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Oh and I'd put that Fedor one in the shop...someone's bound to take that off your hands quickly.


Speaking of shop, is it stickied anymore?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Speaking of shop, is it stickied anymore?


You're right, it isn't. I'll start a new one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I meant to do that but I got side tracked, I decided to start over since there were alot of for sale sigs from inactive users.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Personally Im seeing a lot of dead space here that Im not sure what to do with.. The Fedor one the back ground is sharper than the actual render of him so what I find happening is my eyes are focusing on the dead space. Typically for me is Im gonna push my render to one side like that I ussually work to fill that extra space with either some kind of text effect or by placing a picture in the back ground or simply centering and/or enlarging the render to make it stand out more. Composure put up an excellent tutorial in the Getting started section dealing with some of these issues if you havent seen it. As for these ones I would say the bottom is the best one but the top two just dont do it for me.


Thanks for the tips and advice, man, apprecaite it.



D.P. said:


> Really good that your continuing your practice, that's the best way to learn in my experience. One thing I will say, take advantage of that long username of yours, it may seem trouble now, but once you get it right, that text will be your friend. I unfortunately have too short a name on this forum and I'm forced to have little or no text, so I'd take advantage if I were you.
> 
> But keep on practicing, I can see your improving each time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh and I'd put that Fedor one in the shop...someone's bound to take that off your hands quickly.


Yeah, as of now my name is a bit annying to play with, maybe that will change later. Thanks for the reply. :thumbsup:


----------

